# Medical School



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok. I really want to go to med school, but I've had one really bad semester in which i didn't do too well in about 3 of the 4 classes i took. I received a letter grade "F" in 2 and a "D" in one. Will that one semester ruin my dream of Medical school? I was pretty depressed during that semester since my girlfriend of almost 2 years dumped the day classes started. 

Thank you for "listening", and i would greatly appreciate your responses.

=D


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

aw3se4dr5 said:


> Ok. I really want to go to med school, but I've had one really bad semester in which i didn't do too well in about 3 of the 4 classes i took. I received a letter grade "F" in 2 and a "D" in one. Will that one semester ruin my dream of Medical school? I was pretty depressed during that semester since my girlfriend of almost 2 years dumped the day classes started.
> 
> Thank you for "listening", and i would greatly appreciate your responses.
> 
> =D


i am the same way i want to go to med school but this semester has been really bad for me, i havent been trying and now its too late. i expect to recieve one A, one A-, and one B. no offense but that is considered a bad semester for a med school students. i doubt youll even get an interview with less than a B on your transcripts.

not trying to be harsh just being real. id plan on acing the MCAT if i were you,.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

You should retake the class for a higher grade. Medical schools are ferociously competitive to get into and good grades are expected. Two F's are going to eliminate you from consideration at most schools.


----------



## shelovescliche (Dec 17, 2006)

If it was just the D, I'd say no. I'm a pre-vet student, and my advisor told me that one semester wouldn't be a big problem; even not having a 4.0 gpa isn't a problem, because they don't focus as much on grades anymore. Vet schools are more selective than medical schools, but if you're constantly doing horrible, then yes, your chances of getting into med school are slim to none. Retake the classes, if you can, and even if you get C's the next time around, it's better than outright failing. As long as you do good from here on out (unless it's your junior or senior year and you've failed or gotten D's in several classes before), you should be fine.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't know how it is in the US, but here grades are only one of the things that are taken into consideration by medical schools. Of course your grades must be quite above average... but not necessarily amazing.

There are some medical schools that you will have a better chance of getting into if you have amazing grades, and some that you will have just as much chance as anyone else to get into if you go over a certain cut-off point. But usually these places will require you to make up for it in other areas. I think the most important thing is to research the requirements of different places before you apply (that is, if you aren't too picky on where you want to go).

I'll start medical school in September 2010. In the UK about half the people who start medical school are 18. You must be at least 18 though because even the first year students are involved in dissections....

Anyway though, I don't know how much help I've been since I only know about UK medical schools.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

If I were you, I would fight to get those marks either removed from your transcript, or get your grades changed. Go to your professors and launch into a tearful story of how your girlfriend broke your heart, and they are ruining your changes of getting into med school. Show them your transcripts from previous semesters, and say these are the grades you deserve. Cry to a school counsellor, tell her you are severely depressed and these grades will ruin your life, and you need those grades removed from your transcript. Contest the grades through formal channels. 
I once got a grade raised from a 78 to an 88 because I told the professor a 78 would ruin my changes for a happy future.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

jane said:


> If I were you, I would fight to get those marks either removed from your transcript, or get your grades changed. Go to your professors and launch into a tearful story of how your girlfriend broke your heart, and they are ruining your changes of getting into med school. Show them your transcripts from previous semesters, and say these are the grades you deserve. Cry to a school counsellor, tell her you are severely depressed and these grades will ruin your life, and you need those grades removed from your transcript. Contest the grades through formal channels.
> I once got a grade raised from a 78 to an 88 because I told the professor a 78 would ruin my changes for a happy future.


thats bulls. people like me work hard for my grades, and you cry for them? thats BS.


----------

